# Post your progress photos 2022



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

I was just searching for a general progress photos thread to post to. I have a few pics of new props, but I wanted to see what you guys have got going for this year too. A lot of us might decide to post pics after O31, but just wanted to see what some of you guys have come up with for this year. There's still time. Maybe the rest of us will see something we can borrow for my own haunt. 🤣 

Here's a few of mine. The first pics are a skeleton set up I saw someone else do years ago of two skelies dragging a body. I've always wanted to add this to mine and this year I finally did it, but I put a slightly twist take on it. Rather than dragging body, I put another skeleton in the bag and have his arms dragging below. A few of the pics are just the new props in 1st floor windows for this year. The last one is just a broader view.

I put a bunch more out on Halloween morning, mostly expensive animatronics that I don't want sitting out all month long. That night I'll take a bunch more pics with everything, but this is so far.


----------

